# check engine light



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

alright so I rigged up a puke-looking GHETTO airbox, which actually makes my engine sound nice, but now my check engine light is on! I tried disconnecting the battery, waiting a while, reconnecting it, running my car for 15-20 minutes, then driving it for a few minutes. the light is still on.

Do you think it's still the ghetto airbox that's messing with the ECU, or do I really have an engine problem?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

just go to ebay and buy a cone filter for 40 bucks


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

when you removed the air box did you remember to plug everything back in! there is a little sensor that is attached to the air box at least in a 99 there was check it out


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Same thing happened to me... Unplug the battery and leave it off for about 30min. to an hour. If that doesn't turn it off. Just make sure all items are plugged back in and a in a few days it will go out.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't think the light turns off by itself, even when you disconnect the battery (dunno cuz I've never waited a few days to find out!)... it's easier to just reset the ecu but you need to fix the problem first before you do it or it'll just come back on.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

If you dont figure it out, go to autozone and have them do it. The computer gives them a code and they tell you. My EGR valve is messed up, so my check engine light is on. That is what the code said.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't go anywhere, just do it at home... pm me if you need instructions


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

James said:


> *don't go anywhere, just do it at home... pm me if you need instructions *


Do what at home?? This is confusing to me, maybe its only me but I need some clarification


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

talk to your car... hahahahahahahaha....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *talk to your car... hahahahahahahaha.... *


 In other words "Read" The engine code from the ECU, so you know what's up with your car. I personally have never done it, but my dealer will run it on their OBII scanner for no charge (I've spent more close to 2k on car repairs this year alone). Its so simple. All they do is plug it into the reader, go through some screens, and get you a printout. I know on sentra.net there is a whole page on ecu codes.

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yep, but doing it yourself takes like 15 min once you're good at it.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

But how can we get the codes from the ECU in the first place at home??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's a simple process but i'm getting tired of explaining it to ppl... i should keep my response on file... that way i'd just copy and paste...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *But how can we get the codes from the ECU in the first place at home?? *


 here: http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *it's a simple process but i'm getting tired of explaining it to ppl... i should keep my response on file... that way i'd just copy and paste... *


 Good Idea...if they want instructions, they have to paypal you a buck


----------

